# اقتراح



## antonius (23 يناير 2009)

عندي اقتراح يخص كل العابرين الى المسيحية...
وهو ان يكون اسمهم بلون مختلف او يحلصون على صليب تحت اسمهم...المهم علامة مميزة..
شنو رايكم؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2009)

اة فكرة حلوة

ممكن يتكتب تحت اسمهم عابرين من الظلمة للنور بلون مميز​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (24 يناير 2009)

لا بتفكر يا  انطونيوس 
اقتراح رائع​


----------



## antonius (24 يناير 2009)

بانتظار الزعيم..


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2009)

upppp
وينك روك


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2009)

حبيبي antonius
الاخوة العابرين هم اخواتنا, هم بيننا و مننا و لا نريد تمييزهم او عزلهم بلون او لقب, لانهم بعد العبور للنور اصبحوا منا و مثلنا, فالاقرب ان يكونوا كلوننا و القابنا و صلاحياتنا لكي يشعروا بأنهم فعلاً في وسط اخوتهم.. اسمانهم في المسيح لا يحتاج ان نكافئه بلون او لقب, لان الخلاص لهم و هم المستفيدين وحدهم و لا يحتاجون لمكافئة على ذلك.


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*انا راى من راى روك وكمان علشان محدش يدايقهم او يقدر يتعرف عليهم 

اذا كانوا حابين ذلك ​*


----------



## antonius (6 فبراير 2009)

اوكي...معاك يا روك..خلاص
سلام ونعمة


----------

